# TSC ( Speeco, aka Husky) 35 ton log splitter from Tractor Supply Company Input!?:



## firewood guy (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi All.. Looking at a TSC 35 T spitter @ 1799.00 w/ a 10 % off coupon. Anyone have one and can you provide input? Is there a 4- way avail for this unit? I have a old guillotine (sp?) and a northstar 37 T that I would NOT reccomend . Too much chinese steel that bends/ warps for the power of the hydraulics. Also the TSC 35 T comes w/ a Briggs 342 CC engine that is CARB compliant. How about Briggs VS Honda in this engine size range, and a guess as to the actual HP of the Briggs? TSC says it comes w/ a 3-year warranty on the unit , w/ the normal 2-year on the engine. Saw that many of You were happy w/ the chinese replacements.. Haven't tried one yet but the price difference is a no-brainer to try it. Thanks, Mike


----------



## freemind (Jan 8, 2011)

ONLY complaint I have ever heard about the speeco 35 ton unit, is the briggs can be an armbuster to start. Hook up an electric start and you will thank yourself.

Buddy owns one, and I own the 22 ton. Never had an issue with either unit. 

Even though the 22 ton is lighter, I have never had any wood I could not split. I cut through crotches and gnarly wood just fine with it.


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 9, 2011)

My Huskee 35-ton was built in early 2009, so it has the new reinforced toe plate ("H" on end). 

* Newer models have the engine opposite of where the operator stands (which I would prefer), but it's not that big a deal for me. I still see the older style on the lot with the engine on the same side as the operator.

* I've been using full synthetic oil in the B&S engine and keep it in a heated garage (min 60&deg;F). No trouble starting it. A little louder than some Honda engines I've used.

* SpeeCo mistakenly had one wrong hose on mine. They replaced it at no cost and free shipping.

* TSC put mine together with the other hose at the wrong angle, so it would kink in vertical. Once again, SpeeCo came through with a free hose.

* It splits or cuts through EVERYTHING! Cycle time is fast enough for a one person operation. 

* SpeeCo does claim a 4-way wedge that will fit it.


----------



## Wolfcsm (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had mine since 2002. A GREAT machine! Starts and runs whenever I ask it to. Will split any hard oak I put in it. Just a good, dependable splitter.

Hal


----------



## Huan (Jan 9, 2011)

*Good*

I have the 2009 model of that splitter and love it! I've seen the changes of this years model and I have to say I like them. The motor being on the opposite side of the operator would definitely be a plus, their hose's are a tad different to.. 

I'd like to note that to make sure you put some sorta insulator on the hose's if they even appear to be rubbing against the machine.. You will have to fix them if your not careful.. As in for starting the B.S engine.. I use a fuel stabilizer year round in the gas I put in it.. It starts with a couple cranks with ease.. 

I'd definitely purchase this again if I had to repeat my purchase..

You'll be amazed the ease it splits some hard twisted knotts in hardwoods.. Just amazing!


----------



## firewood guy (Jan 9, 2011)

TreePointer said:


> My Huskee 35-ton was built in early 2009, so it has the new reinforced toe plate ("H" on end).
> 
> * Newer models have the engine opposite of where the operator stands (which I would prefer), but it's not that big a deal for me. I still see the older style on the lot with the engine on the same side as the operator.
> 
> ...


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2011)

I have the older model one, It has a solid steel toeplate. Been a great splitter. Have split a lot of knotty sweetgum and other woods that are hard to split. It will actually cut through it if it won't split. Great machine for the money.


----------



## John R (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm very happy with my 22 ton Huskee.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 9, 2011)

My neighbor has had one for about 2 years and he likes his. Ive only seen it in action once and I thought it done a good job. We split some oaks and hickory, and some knotty gum and it done good. I cant remember what size his is, but I dont think its the 35ton model. The only thing I didnt like about it, was it had no throttle control. Its running wide open when you start it and wide open when you cut it off. I guess it could have a throttle and he just dont use it, Im not sure cause I never payed attention to that part.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 9, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> My neighbor has had one for about 2 years and he likes his. Ive only seen it in action once and I thought it done a good job. We split some oaks and hickory, and some knotty gum and it done good. I cant remember what size his is, but I dont think its the 35ton model. The only thing I didnt like about it, was it had no throttle control. Its running wide open when you start it and wide open when you cut it off. I guess it could have a throttle and he just dont use it, Im not sure cause I never payed attention to that part.


Mine don't have a throttle control. Like you said wide open all the time.


----------



## hanniedog (Jan 9, 2011)

Got a TSC flier yesterday it has the splitter marked down to 1,699 so your 10% off makes it even better. Sale starts on the 12.


----------



## freemind (Jan 9, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Mine don't have a throttle control. Like you said wide open all the time.


 
That may be by design. Some small engines will blow if run at half throttle. Has to do with the lubrication system.



The Quantum Briggs on my 22 ton is only ment to run wide open, due to the oil slinger.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 9, 2011)

I own the older model 35t. Overall it has been a pretty good machine. The only knocks against it are the nylon dogs on the starter recoil (lousy design) and as mentioned earlier in the thread the engine wanting to remove your arm/fingers when you don't pull start it properly. I see that the new ones have a different engine setup which probably resolved those issues. I would recomend them.


----------



## John R (Jan 10, 2011)

stihl sawing said:


> Mine don't have a throttle control. Like you said wide open all the time.


 
That's weird, the Brigg's on my 22 ton has a throttle.
I run it about half throttle and it splits great.
Friend of mine has the 35 ton model, I thought it had a throttle too.


----------



## mhyme71 (Jan 10, 2011)

Ive got the 35 ton new model. I have split probably about 8 cords and it is unstoppable. My only suggestion is to check the thing out after you get it home for all the fluids and hoses are installed correctly. Sorry if i dont trust the 18 year olds who work for tsc that think they know it all. If i had to do again i would have bought the 22 ton i think for a 800 less


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 10, 2011)

Great machine.


----------



## newmexico (Jan 10, 2011)

*four way wedge*

I've got an older model 35 ton Speeco and it's treated me well.

did a little searching and found this in another thread

"Thumbs up Speeco four way wedges

SpeeCo has a four way wedge available. All vertical horizontal models built since 2007 will accept it except for the Huskee 22 ton unit sold at TSC. The only 22 ton Huskees that will accept the four way wedge are the 2010 models. part# for 22 and 25 ton splitters LS40144200 part# for 28 and 35 ton units LS40144300. you can order from TSC

thanks

[email protected] "

from this thread http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/150324.htm


----------



## firewood guy (Jan 10, 2011)

hanniedog said:


> Got a TSC flier yesterday it has the splitter marked down to 1,699 so your 10% off makes it even better. Sale starts on the 12.


 
Thanks for the heads-up on TSC sale. It will be 50 bucks more in CA due to the CARB (Calif air resources board) compliant engine. Seems like all outdoor power and const equip is a flat $50 more if running a gas engine in CA.But hey- it's not a tax it's a FEE and that makes it OK. Arghh!! Taxed enough already.


----------



## firewood guy (Jan 10, 2011)

mhyme71 said:


> Ive got the 35 ton new model. I have split probably about 8 cords and it is unstoppable. My only suggestion is to check the thing out after you get it home for all the fluids and hoses are installed correctly. Sorry if i dont trust the 18 year olds who work for tsc that think they know it all. If i had to do again i would have bought the 22 ton i think for a 800 less


 
Amen to that advise. In CA they don't use HP ratings anymore, just engine size. The 35T comes w/ a B&S 342 cc. Is that the same as yours and if so does it have a HP rating?? Thanks, Mike.


----------



## K.C. (Jan 10, 2011)

Yo Firewood - Check your PM's. I have a Speeco 25 Ton on the way!


----------



## mhyme71 (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah my b and s motor is a 342 cc which comes out to about 14 hp


----------



## firewood guy (Jan 11, 2011)

K.C. said:


> Yo Firewood - Check your PM's. I have a Speeco 25 Ton on the way!


 
Hey- thanks alot for the info.. I'll ck it weds.. will be cutting al day tomorrow out of cell range. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jan 11, 2011)

i've used 4", 4 1/2", and 5" ram splitters. The 5" ones do much better. The smaller rams units bog a lot on larger and tougher to split stuff. The cycle times are close to even till you get into the harder to split stuff. I'm happy with my 35T Speeco from TSC.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 11, 2011)

I love mine,... As noted earlier, don't trust the "assemblers" at TSC. Re-check EVERYTHING yourself and save time and headaches later. Get the Honda engine if you can, or plan on replacing the Briggs. I've busted 3 starters in a year with mine. I've also had some opportunities with my Hyd. Valve, which I'm getting ready to address with SPEECO. Other than that I've split about 28 cords in two years with it, and it splits great. I'm just waiting for the motor to crap out, then it'll get a GX Honda or the Harbor Freight Copy as a replacement.


----------



## Uncle John (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't add anything except I have the 35 and I like it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 11, 2011)

Locust Cutter said:


> I love mine,... *As noted earlier, don't trust the "assemblers" at TSC. Re-check EVERYTHING yourself *and save time and headaches later. Get the Honda engine if you can, or plan on replacing the Briggs. I've busted 3 starters in a year with mine. I've also had some opportunities with my Hyd. Valve, which I'm getting ready to address with SPEECO. Other than that I've split about 28 cords in two years with it, and it splits great. I'm just waiting for the motor to crap out, then it'll get a GX Honda or the Harbor Freight Copy as a replacement.


Agree with that, They hire a bunch of meatheads. Or the one here does. They couldn't put a 10 piece puzzle together.


----------



## StephieDoll (Jan 11, 2011)

Got my 35 ton this past spring. Works great and been unstopable. The newest ones have the engine on the other side and like others have said, it will be much nicer. When I went to TSC, they had this one and a couple 28 ton units with the Honda engine. A sales rep was going to come out and get them started as they said they have not been run for a few months. I went out and the Briggs started in 1 pull. We did not get the Honda units to start. I've had good luck with the B&S and have yet to pull more then 3 times to get it running (that was because it was cold out and the hydro oil was very thick).
For most the 22 ton is all the unit you need, but we split for 2 households and sell about 10-15 cords a year so it would pay for itself very quickly.


----------



## K.C. (Jan 11, 2011)

Don't be afraid of the newer I/C OHV Briggs & Strattons. If you look around the internet you will find they are fairly reliable and easy to start. If you take care of it with regular (synthetic) oil & air filter changes & fresh fuel you may just be waiting a long time to replace it! Maybe it's just me but I sense that alot of folks kind of ignore maintenance on a B&S engine where they will really take care of a Honda engine. Maybe due to the cost of the Honda, I don't know. Is there even a reliable parts source for the chinese Honda clones?

I am anxiously waiting for my 25T Speeco Splitmaster - supposed to ship today and with luck it'll be here by the weekend! blob3 I looked at the Huskee 22T & 35T but decided on the Speeco 25T for the following reasons: alot of the reviews I have read on the Huskee/Speeco 35T splitters end up with the reviewer saying they wished they had saved the extra $$ and gone with a 22T over the 35T, but I wanted the bigger cylinder, pump and engine that are on the Speeco 25T. My thinking is they won't be working as hard as the smaller components of the 22T would and hopefully last longer. The cycle time is also a little faster and I like the engine & component layout on the 25T over the 22T Huskee. The 25T also has a more substantial "frame rail" than the 22 yet appears to use the same H-beam so it will be lighter than the 35T and I should still be able to move it around by myself. The beam on the 35T is really big and adds at least another 100 lbs to the splitter. Not to mention the fact that I am getting this 25T splitter for only $150 (including all fluids & delivery) over the best price I could get on a 22T @ TSC! l I will post up some pics and initial review when I get it. 

As for the HP ratings, those were always kind of like when you look at flat screen TV's - it's a class of engine, not actual ratings. So now they report the torque ratings, which can be roughly converted to approx. HP. If I'm correct, in the case of my engine - a 305cc 14.5 ft./lb rating - it figures out to be almost 10HP assuming a 3600 rpm speed: (14.5 * 3600)/5250 = 9.95. For the 342cc 15.5 ft./lb engine on the Huskee 35T it works out to be 10.6HP. The 5250 is an engineering constant gleaned from the internet (google "torque conversions"). If you were to actually connect the output shaft to a dyno I'm sure you would measure less than the calculated value which is why most are going away from HP ratings (false advertising lawsuits I'm sure!)


----------



## firewood guy (Jan 12, 2011)

StephieDoll said:


> Got my 35 ton this past spring. Works great and been unstopable. The newest ones have the engine on the other side and like others have said, it will be much nicer. When I went to TSC, they had this one and a couple 28 ton units with the Honda engine. A sales rep was going to come out and get them started as they said they have not been run for a few months. I went out and the Briggs started in 1 pull. We did not get the Honda units to start. I've had good luck with the B&S and have yet to pull more then 3 times to get it running (that was because it was cold out and the hydro oil was very thick).
> For most the 22 ton is all the unit you need, but we split for 2 households and sell about 10-15 cords a year so it would pay for itself very quickly.


 Great info. I have had the opposite experience.. got the northstar 37T last year with a non-japanese honda gx270 . don't hold me to this, but I think it was Mfg in Thailand. Having said, that punk starts on one pull everytime. When it's +45F no choke, under that apply the choke. Still a single pull. Even had to start it on a "cold" CA day in the high desert.. 17F, and still one pull w/ choke full-on. I have a B&S v-twin in a Lincoln Ranger 9 welder that still gives me fits...The other cool thing about that northstar set-up is they put an idle-down mechanism on it when the cyl retracts. Easy on the the fuel and the ears!! Just wish they would have used a better I-beam, still bending them!


----------



## STRIPTREE (Feb 7, 2011)

*Improved 4-way wedge*

I spoke with Speeco today, the rep told me a new improved bolt on 4-way wedge would be available in 3 months


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 8, 2011)

I stopped by TSC today and looked at the Huskee splitters. They currently have a deal where you can by a 22 ton splitter for $999.00. I noticed it has the B&S engine, but the design of the splitter looked pretty solid.
does anyone know who builds the Huskee brand splitters? I thought it might be MTD. However, it looks better than typical MTD-built junk.
Jeff


----------



## shansen (Feb 8, 2011)

SPEECO, Special Products Co. builds Huskee
It's in the title of this thread too.


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 8, 2011)

I just wanted to be sure that was what was being stated there. Since MTD also builds machines under the "Husky" name, I did not want to get suckered into a machine actually made by MTD.
Jeff


----------



## SIWEL (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a 35 ton huskee and love the thing. it is an older model with the 11hp honda on it.

I love the machine, it has never let me down or never been able to not split a piece of wood.


----------



## K.C. (Feb 9, 2011)

Mowingman said:


> I stopped by TSC today and looked at the Huskee splitters. They currently have a deal where you can by a 22 ton splitter for $999.00. I noticed it has the B&S engine, but the design of the splitter looked pretty solid.
> does anyone know who builds the Huskee brand splitters? I thought it might be MTD. However, it looks better than typical MTD-built junk.
> Jeff


 
Jeff, the Huskee brand from TSC is made by Speeco right up there in Golden, Colorado. Their customer service is absolutely second to none! I have a Speeco 25 Ton splitter and I am very impressed by the construction its performance. If you read my earlier post on this thread you will see what I considered the "selling points".

I have had mine for a few weeks now and am not disappointed in any way. As others have said, what it can't actually split it will just cut through. I have a bunch of large, ancient twisted oak that it has handled with ease.

I ordered my Speeco Splitmaster on-line. Got a fantastic price on it, free delivery plus I was able to put it together myself so I know it was done correctly. I talked to Kevin @ Speeco before it arrived and he gave me some assembly tips and I had no problems putting the aassemblies together.


----------

